# Dell-Computer mit WinXP startet nicht mehr



## janomerico (2. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

Mein (Dell-)PC startet nicht mehr! Als er das letzte mal an war, lief alles wie es sollte und ich habe da auch nichts Spezielles gemacht (nichts installiert etc.). Aber nun will er einfach nicht mehr starten - nicht mal im abgesicherten Modus! Denn so weit kommt er gar nicht erst, dass das Drücken der F8-Taste was bewirken könnte. Es geht immer nur bis zum Standard-Dell-Startbildschirm, wo so ein blauer Globus abgebildet ist und darunter die Internetadresse steht. Ich habe es nun schon etwa 10 mal versucht, aber keine Chance ... Weiss mir jemand zu helfen?


----------



## Norbert Eder (2. Dezember 2006)

Bei Dell-Systemen ist für gewöhnlich eine Diagnose-CD dabei. Schon mal mit dieser gebootet und durchlaufen lassen?


----------



## octo124 (2. Dezember 2006)

Hatte zwar nie nen Dell-PC als Clienten, aber klingt ganz nach einer defekten Partitionstabelle.
Um das abzuklären, nimm das Handbuch des PCs und schau nach wie du ins BIOS kommst. Dort muss deine Systemplatte im ersten Screen komplett mit Name und Grösse erkannt werden. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, solltest du dies durch ein BIOS-Reset (dito Handbuch) evt. noch mal abklären (merke dir jedoch vorher alle Einstellungen, damit du diese danach manuell restaurieren kannst!)
Wird immer noch nichts erkannt, teste die Platte in einem anderen PC als Slave.

Wird die Platte im Dell erkannt, solltest du zuerst die Platte mit dem dazu passenden Plattendiagnoseprog einer Komplettanalyse unterziehn. Sind keine Fehler vorhanden, dann kannst du mit dem Freewaretool Testdisk + einiges Hintergrundwissen deine Partitionen wiederbeleben. Falls du etwas überfordert bist, dann wende dich vertrauensvoll an Fiona im Forum bei Computerbase.de, Datenrettung, da bei Dell-Systemen einige Besonderheiten zu beachten sind.

Alternativ kannst du, wenn die Platte im Dell-PC im Bios erkannt wird, die Bootreihenfolge im Bios ändern - firstbootdevice CDROM, second Platte - und dann mit deiner XP-CD starten, dort zur Wiederherstellungskonsole und dort den Befehl "fixmbr" eingeben - der MBR des Laufwerk C wird neu geschrieben. Sollte deine XP-CD kein normales XP-Setup erlauben, dann google nach einer BartPE-CD, dort ist dies möglich (in diesem Fall solltest du dir aus deiner Recovery-CD eine vollwertige XP-CD erstellen für später)

Bis zur Klärung deines Probs unterlasse alle anderen Schreibzugriffe! auf diese Platte, oder ansonsten sind deine "wichtigen" Daten weg.


----------



## GFX-Händchen (12. Februar 2007)

Hat das sich das Problem schon erledigt?

Spezialisten können die Hardware mit Diagnose-Karten testen, auch wenn der Rechner nicht mehr startet und sagen was defekt ist.
Evtl. von so jemandem testen lassen?!


----------



## confusedmind (7. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

bitte entschuldigt, dass ich diesen alten Thread wieder nach oben hole. Ich bin über Google darauf gestoßen, und er beschreibt exakt mein Problem.

Zumindest anfangs.

Mein Dell-Rechner (noch kein Jahr alt) startete bis zum Dell-Bildschirm, danach ging nichts mehr außer ausschalten. 
An Diagnose-CDs, Handbücher etc. komme ich aktuell nicht ran - die liegen dummerweise in einer anderen Wohnung in einer anderen Stadt.

Nun war ich leicht verzweifelt, weil ich recht dringend an dem Rechner arbeiten muss. Nach mehreren An-Aus-Spielchen habe ich einfach mal für wenige Sekunden  den Netzstecker gezogen, ohne wirklich auf einen guten Ausgang zu hoffen. Doch siehe da: Windows fuhr ohne Murren hoch!

Hat jemand eine Idee woran das gelegen haben könnte? Mit dem Bios wird es wohl nichts zu tun haben, Änderungen daran habe ich auch keine vorgenommen.
Das einzige "Malheur" das mir unterfahren ist, ist, dass ich die externe Festplatte beim letzten herunterfahren angestöpselt hatte. Der Rechner fuhr daraufhin wieder hoch (obwohl ich ziemlich sicher *nicht* "Neu starten" sondern "Herunterfahren" gewählt hatte) und blieb am Dell-Bildschirm hängen. Zu dem Zeitpunkt dachte ich, es läge an der externen Platte und kümmerte mich nicht weiter darum... Und heute hatte ich den Salat :-/ Zufall oder Ursache?

Derzeit läuft Chkdsk, mal sehen ob´s was bringt...

Ich hoffe nur stark, dass das etwas einmaliges war und ich mich nicht länger damit herumschlagen muss. Gerade zur Zeit brauche ich den Rechner und die Daten darauf nämlich wirklich dringend...! Mein ihr, ich muss mir sorgen machen?

Ich bin dankbar für jeden Tipp, Hinweis und Ratschlag.
Viele Grüße!


----------



## Navy (7. Oktober 2008)

Die meisten externen USB-SATA/IDEController halten sich nicht an die Spezifikation und ziehen über USB weitaus mehr als 500mA pro Port (Y-Kabel entsprechen nicht dem Standard und können durchaus Schäden anrichten). Das könnte Dein System vielleicht aus der Bahn geworfen haben...


----------



## Leroux (7. Oktober 2008)

Hab so ein ähnliches Problem bei meinem HP Rechner gehabt da half auch nur kurz Netzschalter umlegen und dann ging er wieder


----------



## confusedmind (7. Oktober 2008)

Dann lag es also wirklich an der USB-Festplatte..? Ist ja gemeingefährlich das Teil :-|

Hat sich das aufs Bios ausgewirkt, auf die Stromversorgung, oder aufs OS? Ich bin da nicht *so* bewandert als dass ich mir da etwas sinniges zusammenreimen könnte ;-)

Da ich den Rechner wieder zum Laufen gebracht habe muss ich mir demnach aber keine Sorgen über Folgeschäden machen? Beziehungsweise: Wie kann ich herausfinden, ob Folgeschäden o.ä. vorhanden sein können?

Vielen Dank schonmal für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## vfl_freak (7. Oktober 2008)

Moin zusammen,

hierzu mal eine kurze prinzipielle Frage (in Anlehnung an den Beitrag von "confusedmind"):
ich besitze auch seit kurzem eine externe HD, die USB angeschlossen ist!
Ich drehe allerdings allen Komponenten nach dem Ausschalten über eine schaltbare Steckerleiste "den Saft ab :suspekt:

Muss ich die externe HD wirklich vor jedem Runterfahren abmelden ?

Danke und Gruß
Klaus


----------



## soyo (7. Oktober 2008)

So lange nicht auf die USB-HDD zugegriffen (lesen/Schreiben) muss man diese auch nicht abmelden. Man könnte sie sogar einfach abziehen, ohne Dateiverlust.


----------



## airliner (7. Oktober 2008)

Solange du den Strom abdrehst, isses in Ordnung.

Oftmals isses so, auch wenn der Rechner ansich ausgeschaltet sein soll, bekommt der USB noch Strom (warum auch immer, da bin ich überfragt).
gesehen hab ich das, als mein MP3-Player noch weiter geladen wurde, obwohl der Rechner aus war.

Also: Entweder Festplatte vorher abschalten (vorm runterfahren) oder Strom abdrehen mittels Schalterleiste oder Stecker ziehen.


----------



## Navy (7. Oktober 2008)

confusedmind hat gesagt.:


> Da ich den Rechner wieder zum Laufen gebracht habe muss ich mir demnach aber keine Sorgen über Folgeschäden machen? Beziehungsweise: Wie kann ich herausfinden, ob Folgeschäden o.ä. vorhanden sein können?



Es /könnte/ an der USB-Platte gelegen haben. Schwer zu sagen, aber der Erfahrung nach sind diese Dinger sehr stromhungrig.
Folgeschäden wirst Du so ohne weiteres nicht feststellen können außer durch einen Langzeitbetrieb. Normalerweise sollte aber nichts passiert sein.



vfl_freak hat gesagt.:


> ich besitze auch seit kurzem eine externe HD, die USB angeschlossen ist!
> Ich drehe allerdings allen Komponenten nach dem Ausschalten über eine schaltbare Steckerleiste "den Saft ab. Muss ich die externe HD wirklich vor jedem Runterfahren abmelden ?



Nein. Das OS kümmert sich darum, dass alle restlichen Daten geschrieben wird und schaltet sich dann irgendwann ab. Das Gerät (sollte) von alleine mitbekommen, daß die Gegenstelle nicht mehr existiert (naja)und macht selbständig einen Spindown.


----------



## vfl_freak (7. Oktober 2008)

Erstmal Danke an alle für die Antworten ;-)



> Nein. Das OS kümmert sich darum, dass alle restlichen Daten geschrieben wird und schaltet sich dann irgendwann ab. Das Gerät (sollte) von alleine mitbekommen, daß die Gegenstelle nicht mehr existiert (naja)und macht selbständig einen Spindown.



Stimmt, mir fiel auch schon auf, dass der Shutdown gelegentlich etwas länger dauert! Allerdings benutze ich die ext. HD derzeit lediglich als Sicherungsmedium für größere Videoprojekte und habe sie eh eher selten an.

Allerdings fiel mir eben erst im Nachhinein ein, dass alle Komponenten *außer* eben dieser HD an der Steckerleiste hängen - da sie sonst wohl überlastet ist und mir mal lustig die Sicherung rausfliegt :-( 

Könnte das dann ein Problem darstellen, wenn die HD weiter '_online_' ist?

Danke und Gruß
Klaus


----------



## confusedmind (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich bedanke mich ebenfalls und hoffe einfach mal das Beste ;-)


----------

